# Stalling problem



## gccch (Feb 4, 2015)

hey guys, my toro 724 (1979 model) is stalling out on me. It starts fine, runs and throws good for about 2 minutes and will just stall out. It starts up again with little difficulty. With no load and the auger running it will run longer, but eventually will stall. It seems to be starving for gas. I have removed the carb and cleaned it out good, blew air through all the openings and that has not helped. It's a Tecumseh engine, 7 hp. 

Gas lines and all of that looks good. The needle valve did not appear worn or dirty. What am I missing?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

It is possible the valves need checked out. Sometimes they swell up when they get hot and don't close all the way.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Make sure your gas cap is venting properly. Try running with the cap off..if it doesn't stall, replace the cap. MH


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

could be the vent in the gas cap is plugged. when did you last replace the fuel line, if old they could be collapsing on the inside


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I wouldn't trust the way the fuel line looks. It might be falling apart inside and restricting flow. It's a cheap and fairly easy replacement.


----------



## gccch (Feb 4, 2015)

motorhead64 said:


> Make sure your gas cap is venting properly. Try running with the cap off..if it doesn't stall, replace the cap. MH


Ahahaha... This has to be it. I did not mention my gas cap fell apart on me with one piece falling into the tank which I fished out. But the cap assembly is no longer complete and so I will get a new cap. I should have figured this out. It began stalling around that time also, but since my belts were also failing I focused on those first and forgot all about the cap. Fuel lines were changed a couple years ago so pretty sure those are good. 

Thanks!


----------



## gccch (Feb 4, 2015)

Just found this


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Yup, I was just going to post that.


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

If the gas cap doesn't help, try to ricehn the mixture a bit but turning out the main jet on the bottom of the carb.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

For now just put a pinhole in the cap with a tiny drill bit like 1/16" and it will work fine.


----------

